# Purple Balls



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the color actually black? It's just pigment and normal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They might be turning black... like the pigment is darkening as your pup gets older? 

That's what I noticed with Jacks. If you are really concerned though, as my vet said "it's impossible to embarrass them" with weird questions.


----------

